# NJ Strikes TX Back



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

It was 4:45 in the afternoon. I was riding the commuter bus home from work. I was all nice and comfy on the bus when my cell phone started to ring. My wife was calling me. I was like great. Now what. Low and behold she told me we lost every thing. I was like :huh: :imconfused:. She repeated herself again. I still didn't get it. She then said the house was destroyed. Then I was like :huh_oh:. By that time she was in tears. Beneath all the rubble was a package that would be the most unbelievable thing that hit Meria Coves Drive. There aren't any words to describe the rest of the damage. I will let the pictures speak for themselves. All I can say is there were 54 sticks with an NJ magazine, Altoids, Gum, Lighter, and Coffey. Thanks mhlatke. That was a hit that spanked the both of us. We will need a lot of time to recoup. This war is not over yet!!!!!!

PS My wife was already calling dibs on the sticks before I got home.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW! Thats a great hit!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

excellent hit!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

There were some very interesting sticks in that grouping. Enjoy bro.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Well thought out Destruction right there!! Great job Mike!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

holy crap! Thats a great hit!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW - That's SERIOUS! VERY NICE!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great hit!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

hahaha Pwned.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Nicely done


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW, great hit. Even a$$-whoopings are BIGGER IN TX!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW what a hit


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad to see everything made it there intact. Enjoy it!
And I call a truce. (for now!)

PS - let me know what you think of the RP I-Press. I just got them and have not had a chance to smoke one yet.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

super hit. too bad the wife called dibs


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice Hit!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> PS - let me know what you think of the RP I-Press. I just got them and have not had a chance to smoke one yet.


Like i said....My wife already called dibs on sticks already. She will have to let you know. HAHAHA


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

The wife always gets first dibs - I know how that works!:lol:



Cypress said:


> Like i said....My wife already called dibs on sticks already. She will have to let you know. HAHAHA


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy crap........there are beaches in NJ!!......:lol:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a great hit!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Omg, What Are The Insurance Companies Saying? Nice Hit Man


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Great hit Mike..... two birds with one stone!

Sam - congrats to you and your better half.....great bomb! If you haven't had Cafe Bustelo coffee before (and you like strong coffee) you'll love it! It's all I drink. Better get to work on those smokes....you got a lot of work ahead! Enjoy.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

sick hit!! wake to go Mike!! those are some amazing sticks!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey! Just a few more than NH wiseguy!:biggrin:



Rah55 said:


> Holy crap........there are beaches in NJ!!......:lol:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome selection


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Our Botl's never cease to amaze--The best and most generous guys and gals in the world
This hit by Mike is just outstanding and very well thought out
Sam and his wifey were blown apart by goodness and well meaning--A great and typical "strike" from the best of the best


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice Friggin job Mike!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Hell of a hit! They look great!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Nice Friggin job Mike!!!!


Yea what he said:biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! hope the missus enjoys....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

my word there is some nice cigars there ! wow , some treasures !! good job


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Super hit.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Congrats Sam first and what can I say that has not already been said--I will add Mike your a fine and true BOTL. I was expecting something big but not like this--Outstanding Mike and well done!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Super hit!! I see a lot of Ghurkha's!! :dribble:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

And he sent gum, altoids and coffee. Spanish espresso coffee for that matter. U lucked out on that hit.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

You Have Been Bombed!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Extremely nice bomb-el-lett-ee from New Jersey...

Sam, maybe you could bring a couple to share on the bus, we could wake up the morning commuters! lol...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, what an assortment. I think most of them are on my wish list. :lol:


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Glad to see everything made it there intact. Enjoy it!
> And I call a truce. (for now!)
> 
> PS - let me know what you think of the RP I-Press. I just got them and have not had a chance to smoke one yet.


I will let you know how it smokes, since that is only one of the few I called dibs on before Sam could even get home. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

samsgrl28 said:


> I will let you know how it smokes, since that is only one of the few I called dibs on before Sam could even get home. :biggrin::biggrin:


Smart girl, getting first dibs! I hope you took the Gurkha Warlord too - a great stick!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, I don't log on for half a week and I miss all the excitement! Sam and Martha, looks like y'all got a lot of smoking to do! Awesome.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

cool ...


----------

